# One off overseas share sale



## sinbad36 (6 August 2014)

Hi

All my trading as been on the ASX. A few years ago Barrick (ABX:NYSE) purchased a local gold miner I had shares in, and I finished up with shares in Barrick. In total I hold slightly less than 1,000 shares. Any suggestions on  how I go about doing a one off sales of these shares without spending a fortune on brokerage?

Thanks

Sinbad


----------



## burglar (6 August 2014)

sinbad36 said:


> Hi
> 
> All my trading as been on the ASX. A few years ago Barrick (ABX:NYSE) purchased a local gold miner I had shares in, and I finished up with shares in Barrick. In total I hold slightly less than 1,000 shares. Any suggestions on  how I go about doing a one off sales of these shares without spending a fortune on brokerage?
> 
> ...



Hi Sinbad, 
Welcome to ASF.


Just a suggestion:
Email the broker who bought the shares for you.
If they cannot help you, they will know who can help.

You won't be the first one to ask them.


----------



## mattsharp (10 August 2014)

Follow burglar's advice first.

If you get an unsatisfactory answer, and are willing to do some paperwork, then you can sign up with optionsxpress.com.au. Transfer your holding to them, and sell through them. I believe their brokerage will be about USD$10. You will then have USD in your optionsxpress account, which you can get wired to your bank account here (or in the states if you happen to have one), or get sent a cheque in USD. Alternatively, you can buy some other NYSE or NASDAQ stocks.

While you wont spend much on brokerage this way, you could lose a fair bit trying to get your cash back to Australia.


----------

